# 19 and 18 days old...looks like Pearl babies!



## Beal's Tiels (Mar 17, 2012)

These little guys are getting big fast 

I know me and many others on here thought they would be normal greys
but I'm almost positive they are pearls now

I'm not quite sure which is male/female though

But aren't they adorable? 

Charlie is the one with the grey in its crest.
The other hasn't been named yet, its future owner wants to wait til it gets bigger. But Charlie's future owner went ahead and named him/her.

(and ignore the bed...that's just where I had the best lighting for the pictures)


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are adorable!!! They are pearl pieds The one in the third picture looks like a cinnamon as well, which would make it female.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ah....Look at those sweet faces  They are beautiful babies.


----------



## Beal's Tiels (Mar 17, 2012)

thanks guys 

I don't think either of the parents had any cinnamon in them though, but i don't know for certain. But the baby definitely look like it has cinnamon.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I agree with the Cinnamon pied pearl and Normal pied pearl . Both are so gorgeous


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It means dad is split to cinnamon.

Lovely babies!  I am jealous!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Theyre the sweetest ever! Really cute X x


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Gorgeous babies!


----------



## gonebirdy (Apr 29, 2012)

aww there enough to make you melt little cuties


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

they are absolutely adorable.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Too darn precious! I love the close ups of their little adorable faces. Wish I could have more hatchlings!


----------



## Herbie's Mum (Apr 30, 2012)

They are gorgeous babies!


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

they are sooooo gorjus! congrats hon


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh my gosh, the cute baby faces!!


----------

